# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Tate Return???????

## lizann

There are rumours suggesting that Declan has a silent partner who wants their hands on Home Farm Estate and that partner is a Tate. Could Zoe be coming back or is it Kim who wants to return?

Emmerdale has moved on from the Tate era so this could be all bs who knows  :Angel:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't see Kim ever coming back.. Zoe maybe, she was on A Touch of Frost the other week.

----------


## tammyy2j

I would love to see Kim return I couldnt care less about Zoe

----------


## alan45

Emmerdale legend Claire King has said that she would reprise her iconic role as Kim Tate.

However, the actress, who played the soap superbitch between 1989 and 1999, admitted that she would probably only return "for a week".


When asked whether she will ever reappear in Emmerdale, she answered: "I don't know. Obviously the first time I died and then it turned out to be mistaken identity on the slab. 

"And then I went back and beat my husband over the head with a billiard cue and then she fled in a helicopter very much alive and well. 

"Her name is still on the title deeds of Home Farm, which I find highly amusing, considering there are all these people who keep romping through my house.

"It would be great to go back for a week, create mayhem and then bugger off again!" 

The 49-year-old is appearing in Hollyoaks for a guest stint as a prison governor later this month.

The star is also recognised from her time on popular ITV drama Bad Girls, in which she played Karen Betts.

----------

tammyy2j (07-08-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I'd love to see Kim Tate back especially for the 40th anniversary show

----------

Siobhan (07-08-2012)

----------

